

Chrome & Safari Claim Facebook May Be a Phishing Site  - ssharp
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/03/google-chrome-claims-facebook-may-be-a-phishing-site/

======
ssharp
Can anyone tell me the benefits of using fbcdn.com instead of
cdn.facebook.com? I've seen a lot of sites using secondary domain names to
control their CDN and wasn't sure the benefits of that or the inefficiencies
of just using sub-domains.

~~~
trickjarrett
This is not my area of expertise so this may be 100% wrong, but my
understanding is that the separate domain is pointed at a completely different
DNS entry where as a subdomain still uses the same DNS and is routed per the
subdomain.

